
Programming Books to Read During the Covid-19 Lockdown - zugger
https://startingcode.org/posts/programming-books-to-read-during-covid/
======
masonic
Just another copy of zeroequalsfalse affiliate links with a new wrapper
(tag=zeroequalsfalse-20).

------
ojirge
Can recommend "The UNIX Programming Environment"

~~~
znpy
I've read this while I was a student messing up with gnu/linux and sometimes
writing shell scripts and after having worked as gnu/linux sysadmin reading
and writing shell scripts for a living.

It's amazing to see how many shell pearls and tricks these pages are
interspersed with.

